# D&D's version of the Uruk Hai?



## VGmaster9 (Feb 3, 2011)

Are there any monsters in D&D that are considered as their version of the Uruk Hai from LOTR? I'd think so since they also have the halflings, orcs, treefolk, and balors.


----------



## Sekhmet (Feb 3, 2011)

Half-orcs = Uruk'hai. 
Uruk'hai means "Orc Folk", and are the result of breeding Orc and "Goblin-men".
All of the "...-'hai" groups (like Olag-hai [troll-folk] and Uruk-hai, etc) are characterized by being more cunning, faster, and stronger versions of their base self. It can be easily assumed that their crossbreeding with human or goblin-men imparted upon them some of the traits of that creature.

 If you're interested, you could always go grab the Uruk'hai sheet off of D&DWiki. It isn't unbalanced.


----------



## francisca (Feb 3, 2011)

Yep.  Totally half-orc, with appropriate class and stats for your particular edition of D&D.

For 3e you could go with Barbarians or Fighters.

AD&D 1e, Fighters or Barbarians if you use UA

B/X or OD&D: maybe make them 1+3 HD, +1 to hit/dmg, and let them continue fighting down to -2hp.


----------



## Empirate (Feb 3, 2011)

The main thing going for Uruk-Hai in LotR is that they can stand the sun. Normal Orcs (which are, incidentally, identical to Goblins in Tolkien...) can't endure sunlight and get weakened by it. D&D Orcs and Goblins have inherited this weakness, it's called Light Sensitivity. Half-Orcs (D&D Uruk-Hai) don't suffer from Light Sensitivity. They're not as strong as their Orc forebears, but their attack bonus in sunlight is equal, and they're smarter as well.


----------



## Stoat (Feb 3, 2011)

Take your choice:

Half-orcs
Hobgoblins
Orogs
Scro

All bear some resemblance to Tolkien's Uruk-Hai.


----------



## Icyshadowlord (Feb 5, 2011)

My view on the Uruk-Hai would be mixing a few traits of Hobgoblin, Orc and Half-Orc together in a logical manner. I have nothing else to say really, and I guess it depends on the creator of the stats what he or she would deem "logical"...


----------



## Sepulchrave II (Feb 5, 2011)

Hobgoblins, in any edition.

Tolkien's Uruks have no human blood in them; the movies may have served to confuse this fact.

Hobgoblins are militaristic, organized, suffer no penalties in sunlight, wear metal armor, and bully their weaker relatives.


----------



## Empirate (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes, Tolkien's Uruk*-Hai* do have human blood. Normal Uruks (i.e., Orcs) don't, though.


----------



## Sepulchrave II (Feb 6, 2011)

Empirate said:
			
		

> Yes, Tolkien's Uruk-Hai do have human blood. Normal Uruks (i.e., Orcs) don't, though.




Tolkien uses _Uruk_ (orc) and _Uruk-hai_ (orc-folk) interchangeably to refer to the big nasty orcs, originally bred by Sauron. See the Wikipedia article. Saruman's tinkering with human crossbreeds comes later.


----------

